
Tetris 99 isn’t just a great twist on a classic–it’s a gameplay revolution - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/02/tetris-99-isnt-just-a-great-twist-on-a-classic-its-a-gameplay-revolution/
======
juretriglav
Reminds me of TetriNET
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TetriNET](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TetriNET).
Interesting game mechanics in both!

